# Close but no Cigar this year



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

Was able to get out a handful of times this season. Two of those days it was really close to happening, but turkeys are turkeys and they don't always follow the script. It's awesome when they do and that's what keeps me going back each Spring. I cleaned and sorted my calls and am already looking forward to next year. On a brighter note, the mushrooms were coming up throughout the season and I had several messes and some to share. Congratulations to all the successful hunters this year.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I didn't get one this year either. The turkeys just didn't want to cooperate this year. I guess with me it's feast or famine. The last 2 seasons I killed 2 turkeys both seasons, but this year I never got a shot. I had some at 60 yards, but I didn't feel comfortable taking a shot at that distance.


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

I know what you mean. Last year my son and I both got turkeys but I guess that will have to last me for another year. I have to commute to my hunting areas now whereas before I used to live there and could spend more time scouting and keeping up with the birds. My areas are not large and so most times I can't relocate and set up on turkeys that are not on the property I'm hunting. Anyway, it is what it is, and so I 'll cherish the times even more when it all comes together. Thanks for the response, we'll get em next year!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2015)

I always start looking forward to the next season as soon as one ends! whether the season goes good or bad, its still spring in the turkey woods! Love it like no other!

Have a great summer guys!


----------

